# MISC | Accumulator railcars



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

On which railways are accumulator railcars still in use? An example, which was, but is actually not in use any more is class 515 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB_Class_ETA_150 ) in Germany.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Obelixx said:


> On which railways are accumulator railcars still in use? An example, which was, but is actually not in use any more is class 515 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB_Class_ETA_150 ) in Germany.


Very interesting, I didn't know of these types. As far as I know there were never any of these types operating in Japan, probable because of the expense of charging stations and the number of grades usually present on mountainous rural lines here. Railbuses used gas/diesel powerplants with either manual or oil hydraulic transmissions. 

But it must be said railcar builders both in Japan and Europe are currently developing light rail/streetcars that run on battery power that can be charged in a matter of seconds of a typical passenger stop, so this concept may re-appear, but in a more urban context in the near future.


----------



## SamuraiBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

Although this is no commercial train set, JR Research have been testing trains running on Fuel Cells.
(Sorry the link is to news release written in Japanese)


----------



## loefet (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting to see that on a Wikipedia page of the development of "New Energy" trains in Japan there is info about about 3 different "hybrid" trains, one of them which features batteries so that it can go on sections that don't have any overhead power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NE_Train#cite_note-6

It have also been posts about this train in the Japan Urban Transport compilation thread by our wonderful quashlo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45554207&postcount=472
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54217929&postcount=1058


----------



## Andres_Low (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting indeed, was it as a consequence of petrol tight supply at that time in Germany by any chance? 

as far as I know in Europe there is the light rail under construction in Granada, Spain. It can run stretches using super capacitors, no catenary and energy recovery on brakes among other gadgets...
in english:
http://www.caf.es/ingles/id/sistema_acr_descripcion.php


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Miyazaki Kotsu, a local private railway in Kyushu, used Chiha 101 from 1949. It went out of service in 1962 when the line itself was closed. It seems this is the only case accumulator railcars were used for commercial passenger service in Japan.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

In East Germany they made accumulator shunters wich are still in use, mostly in Germany.

Tågab in Sweden bought two of those
http://www.jarnvag.net/index.php/lokguide/diesellok-i-trafik/zo
(sorry, the text is only in swedish)

Not a real "railcar" but atleast a self-propelled rail wehicle.


----------



## pietje01 (Mar 18, 2008)

Major Topic bump (and maybe someone can also change the title a little bit to be more accurate  )


In NL Strukton bought 3 ex-NS1700 locos to insert batteries for autonomous worktrains: Strukton rail verduurzaamt locomotievenvloot verder
In Austria, Siemens has altered 1 of OBB's Desiro's trainsets with batteries: Desiro ML multiple units for Austrian State Railways (ÖBB) | Press | Company | Siemens
In Germany, also Siemens secured an order for 20 sets for Germany: Siemens Mobility receives first order for battery-powered trains | Press | Company | Siemens
Also in Germany, Stadler even received an order for 55 battery units: Artikel - Stadler
And even more in Germany, Alstom has also secured an order: Alstom signs first contract for battery-electric regional trains in Germany
In Switserland, SBB even uses battery-electric freight shunters/locos

Is there anybody that has more knowledge about these developements?
Any ideas about costs, reliability and expected lifespan of the batteries?
If succesful, it might be a big contributer to a phase-out of diesel in rail transport.


----------

